
AWS West Outage (US-WEST-2 region) - rabidonrails
http://status.aws.amazon.com/
======
cdoxsey
Seems to have hit pagerduty pretty hard... your poor on-call guy may have no
idea his app is busted.

~~~
revx
Interesting. I got a page during the incident, so at least some of it was
working.

~~~
godelmachine
Pager as in - the electronic device that existed before the cellphone?

~~~
jacobwg
Paged as in alerted or summoned - this service
[https://www.pagerduty.com/](https://www.pagerduty.com/)

------
killahpriest
Everything is closed.

Direct connect: October 18, 2017 at 4:37:09 PM UTC-5

Internet connectivity: October 18, 2017 at 4:33:29 PM UTC-5

EC2 VPC network health: October 18, 2017 at 4:13:00 PM UTC-5

\---

Personal Health Dashboard seems like its being udpated faster.

[https://phd.aws.amazon.com/](https://phd.aws.amazon.com/)

\---

Opened at: October 18, 2017 at 4:10:19 PM UTC-5

DirectConnect operational issue

02:10 PM PDT We are investigating network connectivity issues affecting Direct
Connect customers using the US-WEST-2 Region.

\---

Opened at: October 18, 2017 at 3:59:42 PM UTC-5

Network Connectivity

01:59 PM PDT We are investigating Network Connectivity issues in the US-WEST-2
Region.

\---

Opened at: October 18, 2017 at 3:59:00 PM UTC-5

EC2 VPC network health internet issue

Beginning at Wed, 18 Oct 2017 20:59:00 GMT, some instances are experiencing
elevated packet loss between the us-west-2a Availability Zone and the
Internet. We are now investigating this issue.

------
godelmachine
Would they be publishing a post-mortem? If yes, where do I get to read it?
Someone be kind enough to enlighten me. Sincerely,

~~~
anonth
Yes,if you can clear their hiring bar, post mortems for all such incidents are
shared among AWS employees... Some of them are shared company wide

~~~
godelmachine
I am going to clear their hiring bar.

------
Meekro
I just noticed Stripe's API returning intermittent 500 errors for the first
time in forever. Now I know why! =)

~~~
muliwuli
yeah so did we.. and then also from auth0. aws status page was next thing to
check.

------
kondro
These things happen to every datacentre. That’s why AWS has multiple,
separately managed regions that you can use to keep your app up with.

~~~
memer
and pay double? no way

~~~
cratermoon
It's not paying double. Take the total number of instances serving the app and
divide them across data centers and availability zones within datacenters.
This might require adding a few of servers if the app is replicated across a
very small number of instances, but for apps that already have a significant
number of instances to handle the capacity, it's just a matter of rearranging
things.

Depending on how quickly new instances of the app can be brought up to, it may
be worthwhile to run a bit more capacity so that the remaining instances don't
melt down should all the instances in one zone become unavailable.

------
bagels
Title says AWS West, but it's specifically us-west-2 region (Oregon).

------
xer0x
We noticed less network connections around 1:30ish...

------
geetfun
Yeah noticed this in our production app today. Thanks AWS. Thank goodness we
had multi AZ DB running and other failovers.

